# Mock Trash The Dress



## DeadEye (Jul 22, 2007)

I am organizing a Mock Trash the Dress photo shoot . All are welcome.Any input here is appreciated, Many thanks Dead Eye.

http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=106789&page=2&pp=10


----------

